# Barn of some drama



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I suggest hanging in there! If you feel the absolute need to move do so, but make sure the new place is better or just as good. 

And if I were you I would tell the nasty people off- But your not me luckily =)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

As for OP, I would just stick it out and do what you gotta do until you're ready to move to your own barn. If you want them to stop complaining or picking at things you do, ask that teen if she'd like to ride a few extra days, etc. Unless a horse is in training or green, they should be fine with just pleasure riding twice a week or so.
It's not their horse anymore, so they really shouldn't be saying anything. They don't have anythingto complain about since you aren't "messing up" _their_ horse.
Anyway, goodluck to ya. Both with your horse and that new property that sounds like something I'm probably jealous of. ;p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

my mistake then. I did an editing, and didn't place the word in the right place. Please excuse me, it was not intentional. I didn't mean to start a problem here.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

At this point I would just kill them with kindness. It doesn't sound bad enough to leave.


----------



## silverado (May 28, 2011)

Thankyou! That is exactly what my mom said to do. My hubby says tell them to knock it off, or I can move now. I really don't want to move early, and then move again about 2 1/2 hours north of here. Once is enough, so I have to hang in there. It just makes me feel unfortable going out there, knowing I may have to deal with the attitude thing. Their son is taking over, and he and his wife are very nice people.They all have done nice things for kids over the years, but they also need to realize that as long as people are taking good care of their horses, they need to back off on the negative comments. Some people just don't care to ride all the time. They just want to enjoy their horse, being that they just walk them around, brush them, or sit down and visit them.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would tell them to shove it... personally your paying for good care for your horse and a decent atmospehere. if your not getting it i would sure as hell speak my mind. i hate when people are rude to my face therefore i don't take it...  long story short say something and stick it out. and after i spoke up if they ever said anything again i would laugh at them and be like your still talking and walk away. i like to make things interesting as you see  i take lots of movie lines lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kait18 said:


> i would tell them to shove it... personally your paying for good care for your horse and a decent atmospehere. if your not getting it i would sure as hell speak my mind. i hate when people are rude to my face therefore i don't take it...  long story short say something and stick it out. and after i spoke up if they ever said anything again i would laugh at them and be like your still talking and walk away. i like to make things interesting as you see  i take lots of movie lines lol


 
WRONG attitude. The horse world is small. Being a diva, drama queen or outright B!tch isn't going to help at all.

OP - they are probably jealous you are moving to your own piece of heaven. Smile and know it will be over in a short while!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mls - i just meant speak your mind and tell how you feel. i use movie lines because i find it funny and easier for me to express my feelings but its up to each individual. they are showing her no respect and that bothers me. 
but i agree they seem jealous!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd just ignore. As long as you know your horse gets nice care and attention from you who cares what others think. :wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kait18 said:


> mls - i just meant speak your mind and tell how you feel. i use movie lines because i find it funny and easier for me to express my feelings but its up to each individual. they are showing her no respect and that bothers me.
> but i agree they seem jealous!!!


Telling someone to shove it shows even less respect then they are giving the OP.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mls i am not trying to fight  i am just saying what has worked with me. 
i hope the OP all the success for her situation. she has two options she can say something or not. its up to her, either way we all know she is taken care of the horse therefore she shouldn't really worry.  she will figure out her own way everyone does it. and no matter what it is always a learning experience as we all know.


----------

